

How did Launch Conference compare to TechCrunch50 (TechCrunch Disrupt)? - lolizbak
http://www.quora.com/Objectively-how-did-Launch-Conference-compare-to-TechCrunch50-TechCrunch-Disrupt?srid=OQY

======
us
I completely disagree with Robert Scoble. If anyone has ever attended a TC50
or TC Disrupt event AND Launch, it's like a day and night comparison. While I
don't have exact numbers, TC events were by far much MUCH more crowded both in
the demo pit area as well as those pitching on stage. I swear it was like a
ghost town at Launch in comparison.

The quality of startups sucks and I'm not sure I can agree there were a lot of
press there BUT to be fair, this is not an area I can really comment on since
I wasn't paying attention to this are much (regarding press).

Most of the people in the demo area didn't really have anyone else to talk to
except other startups that were there. It was dead. And while I have nothing
against Launch personally, I'd probably never attend again if this is how it'd
always end up. BUT to be fair to Jason and Launch, it is their first "Launch"
event so I'm hoping this will vastly improve.

------
lolizbak
Obviously, far far far away from a YC investor day... Wondering how you get to
perfect relevance ration for a demo pit (quality of startups, quality of
investors, quality of press, ...).

